
Show HN: Setupgoon – Better setup.py by extorting information from files - kraymer
https://github.com/Kraymer/setupgoon
======
kraymer
A function to have in your setup.py to :

\- grep version number from another file

\- set description with another module docstring

\- set long description from a README.md (not .rst as usual) file content

I tried to pack the more features in a minimal amount of LOC (~20)

